# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Drawing Software.

## wallablack

My partner and I are about to embark on a big renovation on our house in Penshurst VIC. It is a big old place of 4 bedrooms, 3 living areas, 1 kitchen and a bathroom. It's a big job but we have a year to do it while the kids finish school here. We have already removed 5 walls and had them finished professionally. Next:
1. Replace 6 stumps, level floor, sand and carpet floor.
2. Replace all wall plaster (pre carpeting etc.)
3. Fit new kitchen.
4. Remove internal wall, fit and enlarge bathroom.
5. Paint all internals.
6. Replace damaged weatherboards and paint all external.
7. Fit new roof, I am a roof plumber so no dramas there.
I was wondering if anyone is using any drawing software they could recommend. I have started drawing freehand on large paper but think software would be a better option in the long run due to the amount I will be doing. 
Cheers in advanced.

----------


## andy the pm

You could try google sketchup, its pretty popular and free. You can also download templates for furniture etc but the scales do vary so you need to play around a bit. 
I had some really simple (and free) software that I used to see how our renovation would look but I can't seem to find it on my laptop, I'll have a good think about it, I'm sure it will come to me... 
Andy

----------


## wallablack

> You could try google sketchup, its pretty popular and free. You can also download templates for furniture etc but the scales do vary so you need to play around a bit. 
> I had some really simple (and free) software that I used to see how our renovation would look but I can't seem to find it on my laptop, I'll have a good think about it, I'm sure it will come to me... 
> Andy

  Thanks for that, looks pretty good. Ill have a play around with it for a while. The problem is with design sort of software is it is a sort of try it and if you like it, get it. 
There is a lot available but because I have never had a lot to do with them I thought I would just ask the general community. 
Kev.

----------


## Dan574

another vote for google sketchup.  Once you get used to it almost anything is possible.

----------


## watson

:Wat they said: 
Its a bit of a learning curve, but there are heaps of tutorials, and you can do building/structure  drawings pretty easily....without all the bells and whistles.

----------


## ringtail

I couldnt get the hang of sketch up but I gave up pretty quickly :Tongue: . I use Smart draw VP. Awesome and pretty easy to use with heaps of other stuff. I think you can download a sample free and have a play

----------


## cherub65

Autodesk have a online visual tool available for free which looks like a bit of fun for those interested Autodesk Homestyler Free Home Design Software - Design Your Home Online with Autodesk Homestyler  
If a little more serious there is a bottom entry drawing program at there site for purchase. Autodesk - AutoSketch 
Try not to get to worried with 3D straight away, stay basic make sure all fits where you want. If you pick a program which saves files in DWG format you can pass on to designer at a later stage saving some time and money.
Probably break even with software cost in most cases.

----------


## Dan574

speaking of sketchup, heres a copy of 3d house I was doing, all to scale as well.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> speaking of sketchup, heres a copy of 3d house I was doing, all to scale as well.

  Me thinks the drivway is a bit steeeep.

----------


## stevoh741

sketchup is only good for 3d and conceptual. You need a 2d drawing program if you want plan and elevation drawings. Sketchup is ass about for scale drawings - they can be done but it is primarily for concepts so your better with 2d IMO. Autosketch is a good entry level and easy to learn. I use sketchup and autocad every day for work. Both good programs but for the right drawings

----------


## ringtail

Yup, thats why I went for smartdraw. I couldnt do the 3D thing and it annoyed me pretty much straight away

----------


## Draffa

Another vote for Sketchup (iirc the Pro version of Skeptchup can do elevations etc). 
I 'built' my entire house in Sketchup, and now I'm not building it after all.  :Biggrin:

----------


## bloodyricho

i use sweet home 3d it does 3d + 2d and lists the doors lights switches etc for easy costing
u can easily do 3d tours and its free and easy to use as it is drag and drop.

----------


## seriph1

someone once told me "if you can't draw, you can't draw with a computer"  -  I agree that a 2 dimensional drafting program is superior when creating reliable scale drawings with dimensional and other detailed information that others to rely on. 
I guess what I am saying is that it comes down to what you intend to do with the drawings. If they are to give a builder or designer a decent idea of what you are trying to achieve then even a rough sketch is a good start.... if you want to save money by being your own draftsperson, then an industry standard package is the go. Depends heavily on the time you can invest in learning enough to be proficient in the product. 
The only thing requiring drawings in your original post would be the kitchen and IKEA has a decent online design package apparently. Design of a bathroom would use the same principles. Having said all that, if you have a uni/tafe student (or you became one for even a short duration course) in the family or even that you know, they can buy AutoCAD which you could use as an amateur. It is a very cheap way (under $200) to get familiar with the industry standard drawing software.

----------


## Lexi01

I know what people are saying about Sketchup being hard to grasp... 
But there are heaps of youtube vids showing how to do almost anything...once you've watched a few and tried to do the same thing the concepts come to you in a snap and you can do anything you want. 
As far as 2D goes...just don't elevate the walls and view form the top. Easy...

----------


## stevoh741

> I know what people are saying about Sketchup being hard to grasp... 
> But there are heaps of youtube vids showing how to do almost anything...once you've watched a few and tried to do the same thing the concepts come to you in a snap and you can do anything you want. 
> As far as 2D goes...just don't elevate the walls and view form the top. Easy...

  you also need to change your view to "parrallel projection" otherwise the top view will still be in perspective and not a 2D visual drawing

----------

